# Extract Amber Ale James Squire Recipe?



## jurule (9/1/11)

Any recipes for an extract JS Amber Clone...

SUCH A TASTY BEER LOVE IT

Cheers, did a search but mostly AG


----------



## Lecterfan (9/1/11)

Check the full discussion thread for Markbastard's JSAA AG recipe in the recipedb...I _think_ (from memory) that there is some discussion in there about an extract version.

edit: ok, ok...it takes three links from the recipedb discussion thread to get there, way too hard. Just try this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry201036


----------



## jurule (9/1/11)

great thanks!

Dont have willamette hops is fuggles a good replacement. and what sort of schedule for fuggles in an extract?


----------



## jurule (11/1/11)

I also have some left over galaxy and cascade. Any suggestions whether i can add these with the fuggles for an amber ale?


----------



## Amber Fluid (11/1/11)

I haven't tried this but apparently it's a great recipe.


James Squire Amber Ale

1 can Blackrock Pilsner Blonde

1 can Coopers Amber Malt extract

250g cracked Crystal Malt grain

15g Golden Cluster hops

1 sachet Safale US05

Put the grain into 2L of water. Bring this to the boil slowly and simmer for 30 mins. Add the hops to the liquid and let it simmer for another 30 mins. Strain the liquid into the fermenter and dissolve the contents of the tins. Allow to mature for 2 - 3 months.


----------



## mwd (11/1/11)

You need to steep the grain at about 65C if you boil it you get all the tannins which you don't want.

Steep grain for 30 mins remove the grain then boil the liquor with the hop additions.


----------



## zebba (12/1/11)

Fuggles will be fine in an amber ale. Willamette is basically fuggles grown in the US... basically.

My house amber I add a 60 min addition of fuggles to around 30IBU, then 40g fuggles dryhopped. This is NOT like JSAA though!! Dryhopped fuggles are something that aren't to everyones taste (as demonstrated when I swapped my amber!), but I absolutely love them. For a JSAA, I'd go a 60 min addition, then maybe 20g @ 10mins. A very small dry hop, say, 10g, would also help to give it the "classic" JSAA aroma.

Any recipe looking to be like JSAA should have a little chocolate malt added to it also IMO. Not much - 50 to 80g.

My house AG version is something like 
3.5kg pale malt
200g medium crystal
400g cara-amber
80g chocolate malt

40g fuggles @ 60
40g fuggles dryhopped

US-05 yeast, fermented around 17, then ramped up to 21 as it begins to slow.

For you, I'd just sub out the pale malt for LDME - no idea on numbers, just whatever will get your OG to 1.045-1.050, and change the dryhop to 20g fuggles @ 10 and 10g fuggles dryhopped. If you don't have cara-amber, you can leave it out - body is not really an issue when using lots of LDME, and colour should be right enough with just the crystal and chocolate. Chocolate malt and medium crystal though are must haves for any extract brewer 

It won't get you exact, but it will be closeish. 

And of course, when thinking about JSAA, you have to ask whether you want the classic version - malty, spicey, with just enough roast to keep you interested - or the new version - soggy bread.


----------

